# TFO is different



## KarenSoCal (Mar 25, 2021)

Has anyone else noticed that the forum looks different?

The pictures are sometimes blurry in the original post. When I tap on one, it shows up ok in the gallery view, but the gallery is different, too.

And this response box is different. The icons above it are larger.

Plus there is an option for "discussion" or "poll".

I'm not the only one, am I? No one has mentioned it.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 25, 2021)

Aah now I see! The way it centers on the screen with the gray outline is what I focus on


----------



## wellington (Mar 25, 2021)

I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 25, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the forum looks different?
> 
> The pictures are sometimes blurry in the original post. When I tap on one, it shows up ok in the gallery view, but the gallery is different, too.
> 
> ...


Yes, a little glitchy for me too since yesterday. Wasn't sure if it was my phone or TFO.


----------



## Krista S (Mar 25, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the forum looks different?
> 
> The pictures are sometimes blurry in the original post. When I tap on one, it shows up ok in the gallery view, but the gallery is different, too.
> 
> ...


I noticed the website was down for a bit yesterday for “upgrades”. It came back not too much later with a new look and some new features. I thought I must have just missed the memo saying what was going on. I too noticed the thumbnail pictures are blurry until you click on them. When you get to the bottom of the replies in a thread it also suggests other threads with a similar topic. I am not sure what order it is presenting the suggested similar threads, because it’s providing some really old ones before more recent ones. I worry that because information and knowledge has changed over the years, that someone could end up being suggested content from over 10 years ago that is no longer relevant or recommended.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 25, 2021)

I have noticed that thumbnails in posts appear blurry, though when clicking through to images they are clear. doesnt save the site storage so not sure why the change.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 25, 2021)

Yes, I too noticed a lot of these changes with the overall “look”, the way pix are viewed and added, and the options menu like Bold, Italic, Bulleting,emojis, etc is grayed out on my ipad. Just doesnt work, I can barely see it.

I can’t figure out really what it is doing to images as i get ready to insert either. Here are two screen shots....i can’t honestly see which images I’m uploading.


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 25, 2021)

If anyone's looking for the Smileys, click on the 3 (very faint) vertical dots for 'more options' next to the 'insert image; icon and you'll find them there. 
There are also another set of 'more option' dots further left next to the 'undo' icon


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 25, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> If anyone's looking for the Smileys, click on the 3 (very faint) vertical dots for 'more options' next to the 'insert image; icon and you'll find them there.
> There are also another set of 'more option' dots further left next to the 'undo' icon



Yep....not working here...?‍ I see the dots, i click, i see the “sub layer” of icons that show the Emoji icon. Still nothing.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm using FireFox and everything appears fine. Not so much for Edge or Chrome though. Many of the controls are grayed out.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, I too noticed a lot of these changes with the overall “look”, the way pix are viewed and added, and the options menu like Bold, Italic, Bulleting,emojis, etc is grayed out on my ipad. Just doesnt work, I can barely see it.
> 
> I can’t figure out really what it is doing to images as i get ready to insert either. Here are two screen shots....i can’t honestly see which images I’m uploading.
> 
> ...


@Maro2Bear Over towards the right on the greyed out line, click on "toggle BB code" - it looks like a broken square. That should get your BB codes darkened and useable.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 25, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> @Maro2Bear Over towards the right on the greyed out line, click on "toggle BB code" - it looks like a broken square. That should get your BB codes darkened and useable.



Hhhmmm.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 25, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> @Maro2Bear Over towards the right on the greyed out line, click on "toggle BB code" - it looks like a broken square. That should get your BB codes darkened and useable.


I don't think that's there any more, at least not on mine on the phone.

I'm liking some of the changes, but some others...not so much.


----------



## Relic (Mar 25, 2021)

This is why it's good to be older. I have no idea how to get TFO on my phone, and don't really want to. I only surf on the computer. The phone is so the daughter can text me and I can then call her back and complain about the tiny letters in her text...


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 25, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> @Maro2Bear Over towards the right on the greyed out line, click on "toggle BB code" - it looks like a broken square. That should get your BB codes darkened and useable.


I've no idea what Toggle BB code means but if you click on the left hand square bracket it darkens (a little) but if you click on the right hand it fades again.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 25, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep....not working here...?‍ I see the dots, i click, i see the “sub layer” of icons that show the Emoji icon. Still nothing.


Are you saying you find the emoji icon, but the icon doesn't work?

Try this:
click the 3 dot menu to the right of the 'undo' swirly

The 2nd icon is a box with a hole in the top and one in the bottom.
Click the box once.

Try getting and using the emojis.


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Mar 25, 2021)

I use a PC and not a phone, so I wasn't sure if anyone else was seeing the changes ? The first thing I noticed was no underline option, I use it for links because the forum wasn't automatically underlining links. But I think it is underlining (or at least highlighting) links on its own now.

I stopped using mobile at all because the pics were always blurry for me unless I clicked on them. Maybe a way of saving bandwidth/space for the servers? (Edit: or a way to stop bots from stealing pictures?)

One new thing I really like is the "similar threads" at the bottom. It's neat to see some of the older stuff that's been buried away for a long time.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 25, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> I've no idea what Toggle BB code means but if you click on the left hand square bracket it darkens (a little) but if you click on the right hand it fades again.


If you click on the square bracket, your emoji icon won't work. Just remember to click it back on.


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 25, 2021)

Armadillogroomer said:


> I use a PC and not a phone, so I wasn't sure if anyone else was seeing the changes ? The first thing I noticed was no underline option, I use it for links because the forum wasn't automatically underlining links. But I think it is underlining (or at least highlighting) links on its own now.
> 
> I stopped using mobile at all because the pics were always blurry for me unless I clicked on them. Maybe a way of saving bandwidth/space for the servers? (Edit: or a way to stop bots from stealing pictures?)
> 
> One new thing I really like is the "similar threads" at the bottom. It's neat to see some of the older stuff that's been buried away for a long time.


Underline is still there. Click the 3 dots to the right of _I_ and it appears below next to strikethrough



When you add pictures, tap the picture where it says *Insert* and it will ask if you want thumbnail or Full image. I chose Full image


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 25, 2021)

Armadillogroomer said:


> I use a PC and not a phone, so I wasn't sure if anyone else was seeing the changes ? The first thing I noticed was no underline option, I use it for links because the forum wasn't automatically underlining links. But I think it is underlining (or at least highlighting) links on its own now.


If you click the 3 dot menu to the right of the 'B' and 'I' icon, underline is still there.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 25, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the forum looks different?
> 
> The pictures are sometimes blurry in the original post. When I tap on one, it shows up ok in the gallery view, but the gallery is different, too.
> 
> ...


I have not noticed anything like that.


----------



## Relic (Mar 25, 2021)

This thread about change reminds me of the recent/current Progressive Insurance commercials on TV, featuring "Dr. Rick." You remember? The person with colored hair walks by the group of geezers in a store: _"We all see it. We all see it." says Dr. Rick._

Last week I'm in a nursery and see a man and woman examining a plant I've had great success with over the years. I start walking toward them to extol the virtues of this lovely specimen when I hear Dr. Rick's voice in my head: _"Do you work here?"_ 

Tough getting old(er)._





_


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 25, 2021)

Wow.....500 clicks later, and after hitting on dots, dashes and open brackets I found a few of the functions. 

Let me grab my FORTRAN coder, punch cards and ger caught up to speed. ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2021)

You can now include pictures in your pm's too..


----------



## TeamZissou (Mar 25, 2021)

Is there any way to get rid of the gray outline? Seems like it's some kind of display error in the upgrade.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 25, 2021)

Relic said:


> This is why it's good to be older. I have no idea how to get TFO on my phone, and don't really want to. I only surf on the computer. The phone is so the daughter can text me and I can then call her back and complain about the tiny letters in her text...


You think you're a relic but I'm even worse. I always use my phone because I can't really use a computer. I've seen some changes to the look but my phone pretty much works the same. Thanks to the good Lord ?.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 25, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> You can now include pictures in your pm's too..


Only from a web page...? It doesn't show the drag/choose box:


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 25, 2021)

Gillian M said:


> I have not noticed anything like that.


Really? Well, I don't know why that would be. Do you have vertical gray lines, like a border, on the sides of the screen?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 25, 2021)

@Josh

You haven't asked for any input, but I like the improvements, for the most part.

I like the improved controls on photos when opened in the gallery view, and I like the formatting bar as a menu.

One small thing...on the notifications, you've put a little circle to indicate read/unread. When we tap on the circle, could it fill with a color so we know we tapped it? That would be very helpful for me, as well as others who rely on notifications.

Overall, good job Josh!


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 26, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Really? Well, I don't know why that would be. Do you have vertical gray lines, like a border, on the sides of the screen?


Yes I do.


----------



## wellington (Mar 26, 2021)

I keep getting the 1 alert at the bell alert button then it disappears. Every time I refresh my page or even click on anything it pops in then disappears. 
Usually when there are changes made there are problems until they get fixed.
@Josh, are the glitches still being worked on?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 26, 2021)

wellington said:


> I keep getting the 1 alert at the bell alert button then it disappears. Every time I refresh my page or even click on anything it pops in then disappears.
> Usually when there are changes made there are problems until they get fixed.
> @Josh, are the glitches still being worked on?


Same here


----------



## wellington (Mar 26, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Same here


Even though I had your alert the number 1 still disappeared. 
So it's always there and always disappears whether I have an alert or not, ugh


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 26, 2021)

My gray lines are more to the size of my screen today. If I post my own message instead of just replying I can see the other menu. I have forgotten what others have said they do. I'll figure it out maybe later ?.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 27, 2021)

Gillian M said:


> Yes I do.


Those are part of the new formatting that we're seeing.
Also look at where you find the smilies and other emoticons...that space is quite different.


----------



## tortlvr (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm getting streaming adds now. Anyone else?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 27, 2021)

One good thing that I noticed this a.m. is when starting a new thread, as soon as you type in the subject line the Forum's program fills in some data asking you, "Is this already being discussed?" then it lists several threads with similar titles. :

Is this already being discussed?​
M
Birthdays
Today is Floof's birthday!!! So Happy Birthday to Floof!!! Happy birthday to you... I'm sorry...






Birthday
 Happy Birthday Jacob!!! 





YIPPEE!! It's Mark's Birthday!!
@mark1 We wish you all the best!!





O-o-o-o-o It's The Boogeyman's Birthday!!
@Boogeyman Enjoy your day!





Yea! It's Jeanette's Birthday!!
@Gijoux Sit back and relax. It's YOUR day!!


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 27, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Those are part of the new formatting that we're seeing.
> Also look at where you find the smilies and other emoticons...that space is quite different.


Right. I've been receiving the smilies recently.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 27, 2021)

tortlvr said:


> I'm getting streaming adds now. Anyone else?


Yes. They are covering half of the screen, and they're driving me nuts!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 27, 2021)

tortlvr said:


> I'm getting streaming adds now. Anyone else?





Gillian M said:


> Yes. They are covering half of the screen, and they're driving me nuts!


If you want to get rid of ads, scroll down this page to "Become a Supporting Member".

You don't have to join for 5 years if you don't want, but it's a great bargain.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 28, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> If you want to get rid of ads, scroll down this page to "Become a Supporting Member".
> 
> You don't have to join for 5 years if you don't want, but it's a great bargain.


OK and many thanks your help. Appreciate it,


----------



## Gijoux (Mar 29, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> One good thing that I noticed this a.m. is when starting a new thread, as soon as you type in the subject line the Forum's program fills in some data asking you, "Is this already being discussed?" then it lists several threads with similar titles. :
> 
> Is this already being discussed?​
> M
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## AgataP (Mar 30, 2021)

wellington said:


> I keep getting the 1 alert at the bell alert button then it disappears. Every time I refresh my page or even click on anything it pops in then disappears.
> Usually when there are changes made there are problems until they get fixed.
> @Josh, are the glitches still being worked on?


My notifications keep doing the same.


----------



## wellington (Mar 30, 2021)

AgataP said:


> My notifications keep doing the same.


Mine finally stopped today. Has yours?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Apr 1, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow.....500 clicks later, and after hitting on dots, dashes and open brackets I found a few of the functions.
> 
> Let me grab my FORTRAN coder, punch cards and ger caught up to speed. ?



“Use The Force Luke” ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Apr 1, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> You can now include pictures in your pm's too..



For the love of GOD!!!!!! ????
Whaaaat????
Yaaaaaaaay!!!!!! Yiiiippppiiiieeeeeeee!
? and yeeeeehaaaawwww!!!!
Slap my butt with butter and call me a biscuit! Boy, have we evolved! 
PM pics?? Wwweeeeee!!!
Thanks Yvonne!!!!!!


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 2, 2021)

Ooooo...Dark Theme...!


----------



## Krista S (Apr 2, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Ooooo...Dark Theme...!


Yeah, I kind of like it!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 2, 2021)

Wow! I just discovered something else new!

1). Like! We can install TFO as an app. One tap and you are here, rather than opening your browser first. Put the TFO app on your phone home screen!
You'll find the option under the 3-line menu upper left of web page.


----------



## TeamZissou (Apr 2, 2021)

Looks like we now need to mouse over someone's name to see their location.


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 2, 2021)

Krista S said:


> Yeah, I kind of like it!


Nice for migraine days...



TeamZissou said:


> Looks like we now need to mouse over someone's name to see their location.


Noted.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 2, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> Looks like we now need to mouse over someone's name to see their location.


I'm on a phone or tablet, but I've always had to tap the name to get the profile info.

It would be great if the age and location were visible all the time!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 2, 2021)

@Josh 

Thank you for the fill color on the notifications!

And on making TFO an app format! It's MUCH faster than the browser!


----------



## AgataP (Apr 2, 2021)

What app?


----------



## Krista S (Apr 2, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Wow! I just discovered something else new!
> 
> 1). Like! We can install TFO as an app. One tap and you are here, rather than opening your browser first. Put the TFO app on your phone home screen!
> You'll find the option under the 3-line menu upper left of web page.


I don’t have a 3 line menu in the upper left (I’m using an iPad), so I went to the App Store and searched for tortoise forum and nothing came up. Is it truly an app or is it just a bookmark saved to your Home Screen/desktop?


----------



## Krista S (Apr 2, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> Looks like we now need to mouse over someone's name to see their location.


Yes I noticed this too. I used to be able to see at a glance the location and when the person joined.


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 2, 2021)

Krista S said:


> I don’t have a 3 line menu in the upper left (I’m using an iPad), so I went to the App Store and searched for tortoise forum and nothing came up. Is it truly an app or is it just a bookmark saved to your Home Screen/desktop?


That's what I was wondering. I used to have an icon but now I just go through email.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 2, 2021)

AgataP said:


> What app?





Krista S said:


> I don’t have a 3 line menu in the upper left (I’m using an iPad), so I went to the App Store and searched for tortoise forum and nothing came up. Is it truly an app or is it just a bookmark saved to your Home Screen/desktop?


When you install the "app", it is the same as the web page has been. But it does not actually open the browser. If you use a browser with tabs for each site opened, TFO will not be on one of those tabs now, unless you start a new tab and go to TFO in the browser.

I hope this makes sense...using the app is much faster than as a browser window.

Krista, my 3 line menu is at the top of the posts, near my own profile info, and my notifications.

It's a bookmark, but doesn't open the browser.

It's right where you found "dark theme". It says "install app".


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 2, 2021)

I just installed the app and didn't know if I liked it or not. But I went to storage and it doesn't hardly take any. So I'll see if I can get used to and like the difference. I enjoyed it when all I had to do was touch the icon and got to be here to bug everyone.??


----------



## Krista S (Apr 2, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> When you install the "app", it is the same as the web page has been. But it does not actually open the browser. If you use a browser with tabs for each site opened, TFO will not be on one of those tabs now, unless you start a new tab and go to TFO in the browser.
> 
> I hope this makes sense...using the app is much faster than as a browser window.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the excellent explanation. I’m not sure why, but I don’t have a 3 line menu and can’t find anything that says install app. ?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 2, 2021)

Krista S said:


> Thank you for the excellent explanation. I’m not sure why, but I don’t have a 3 line menu and can’t find anything that says install app. ?


I don't know anything about an I-pad, so don't know what else to try. You did try under the "what's new" and "members"? Those headings are what is in my 3 line menu.

It's possible that it only works on Android so far. Josh could still be working on iOS.


----------



## Josh (Apr 2, 2021)

There is no app. There have been recent updates to the style and theme. These updates are definitely improving the mobile and tablet versions as well as the desktop version of the site. We did add a dark mode. If you're still having issues with notifications or something else, please let me know so I can keep ironing out the problems.

As always, thank you to our Tort Club members that make it possible to keep the site updated


----------



## Josh (Apr 2, 2021)

Oh - and video ads in the bottom right corner should only be showing for guests. if you have an account and are logged in then you should _not be seeing that ad. _


----------



## Josh (Apr 2, 2021)

Also I will work on adding Location and maybe join date back to the postbit


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 3, 2021)

Josh said:


> Also I will work on adding Location and maybe join date back to the postbit



Thank you. Location & Join Date under the User Profile avatar is helpful.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2021)

If you go down to the bottom of the Home Page and look for "style chooser" you will see a variety of different styles you can choose from. If you choose "Tortoise Forum 2.1" you will have the location and join date back under the avatar of each poster.

@maggie3fan @Josh @Maro2Bear


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 3, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Thank you. Location & Join Date under the User Profile avatar is helpful.


I just this minute talked to Y about that. She's gonna talk to Josh...


----------



## Krista S (Apr 3, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> If you go down to the bottom of the Home Page and look for "style chooser" you will see a variety of different styles you can choose from. If you choose "Tortoise Forum 2.1" you will have the location and join date back under the avatar of each poster.
> 
> @maggie3fan @Josh @Maro2Bear


It must be different based on how you’re viewing the website (desktop vs phone vs tablet and iOS vs android), because I don’t know an option of “Tortoise Forum 2.1” when I go to the style chooser on my iPad. I did go through the various styles last night and again this morning and none of them being the location and join date back.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2021)

Krista S said:


> It must be different based on how you’re viewing the website (desktop vs phone vs tablet and iOS vs android), because I don’t know an option of “Tortoise Forum 2.1” when I go to the style chooser on my iPad. I did go through the various styles last night and again this morning and none of them being the location and join date back.


I don't have many options when I'm using my Kindle either. But from the computer I can choose Tortoise Forum 2.1


----------



## Krista S (Apr 3, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't have many options when I'm using my Kindle either. But from the computer I can choose Tortoise Forum 2.1


If you or @Josh are curious, these are the style options that show from an iPad.


----------



## Josh (Apr 3, 2021)

Unfortunately what yvonne posted is inaccurate. There will be two options, light or dark. That's all.


----------



## Krista S (Apr 3, 2021)

Josh said:


> Unfortunately what yvonne posted is inaccurate. There will be two options, light or dark. That's all.


Thanks for the clarification. I see the location is viewable again without having to look at the profile. Thank you for bringing that back! I love dark mode too, by the way. Thanks for all you do to make this an ever evolving and great place. Your hard work is appreciated!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2021)

Josh said:


> Unfortunately what yvonne posted is inaccurate. There will be two options, light or dark. That's all.


Are you saying that is to come? Because I DO have more options from my computer right now.


----------



## Josh (Apr 3, 2021)

No, you see more options because you're an Admin


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 3, 2021)

Krista S said:


> Thank you for the excellent explanation. I’m not sure why, but I don’t have a 3 line menu and can’t find anything that says install app. ?


Mine is at the left at the top on like a task bar. In the drop down it had TFO app. It didn't say install until I touched it.


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 3, 2021)

Josh said:


> There is no app. There have been recent updates to the style and theme. These updates are definitely improving the mobile and tablet versions as well as the desktop version of the site. We did add a dark mode. If you're still having issues with notifications or something else, please let me know so I can keep ironing out the problems.
> 
> As always, thank you to our Tort Club members that make it possible to keep the site updated


Yes what I installed didn't take a bunch of storage like other apps do. I would have just uninstalled it and go through my email as usual if it had.


----------



## Josh (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm sure we're just talking about a difference of words, but there should be nothing to install. If you want to post some screenshots of what you're meaning, I can help troubleshoot


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 3, 2021)

Josh said:


> I'm sure we're just talking about a difference of words, but there should be nothing to install. If you want to post some screenshots of what you're meaning, I can help troubleshoot


It's not in my menu anymore it's on my home screen as an icon. It's not even a problem but it did say app. I just need to learn how to close out without pushing the back button 50 times. With the icon it's just a bit different than going through my email is. I'll figure it out.?


----------



## jaizei (Apr 3, 2021)

Josh said:


> I'm sure we're just talking about a difference of words, but there should be nothing to install. If you want to post some screenshots of what you're meaning, I can help troubleshoot



Chrome on Android or PC, theres an option under menu at top right "Install Tortoise Forum". Maybe PWA functionality was part of the mobile updates?










What is a PWA? and How to Install / Add to Home Screen Progressive Web Apps?


Guide to install PWA to Windows, macOS, iOS, Android.




medium.com


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 3, 2021)

Ok. If I'm going through my email or the icon I don't have a way to get out of TFO. Even if I log out I can't without pushing the back button 50 times. Maybe I talk to much ? I now have to touch the home button and that takes me back to my home screen. It's ok ? I'm still gonna talk.


----------



## Josh (Apr 3, 2021)

jaizei said:


> Chrome on Android or PC, theres an option under menu at top right "Install Tortoise Forum". Maybe PWA functionality was part of the mobile updates?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post a screenshot? I don't see this on Chrome Android OR PC.


----------



## Josh (Apr 3, 2021)

Ok I see this in the top LEFT menu. It functions as an app but it is not a true app as it doesn't come from the app store. It's essentially a link on your home screen directly to TFO


----------



## AZGirl (Apr 3, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the forum looks different?
> 
> The pictures are sometimes blurry in the original post. When I tap on one, it shows up ok in the gallery view, but the gallery is different, too.
> 
> ...


Yes, I see ads along right side now. Hi KarenSoCal!
Parker woke up 20 minutes ago!! Yay!
Happy Easter! ?????????????


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 3, 2021)

Josh said:


> View attachment 322429
> 
> Ok I see this in the top LEFT menu. It functions as an app but it is not a true app as it doesn't come from the app store. It's essentially a link on your home screen directly to TFO


Yes. That's what happened to me. And it doesn't take hardly any storage on my phone. It's just an icon on my home screen. The words install app is not in the menu anymore though.


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 3, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Yes. That's what happened to me. And it doesn't take hardly any storage on my phone. It's just an icon on my home screen. The words install app is not in the menu anymore though.


----------



## Josh (Apr 3, 2021)

That's probably because you've already "installed" it. No need to prompt you to re-install


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Apr 3, 2021)

Josh said:


> That's probably because you've already "installed" it. No need to prompt you to re-install


Sweet now straight to TFO


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 3, 2021)

Josh said:


> View attachment 322429
> 
> Ok I see this in the top LEFT menu. It functions as an app but it is not a true app as it doesn't come from the app store. It's essentially a link on your home screen directly to TFO


This is what I was referring to when I said app. When I click on the TFO icon, TFO opens up immediately, it is a browser page, but the browser itself does not open.

This makes it much faster.


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 4, 2021)

I did uninstall the widget but only because it's easier for me to go through my email. I can get off easier. Once I got the widget on my home screen my email took me straight to the widget. Even logging out didn't give me an option to back out with one touch. My email does if I don't have the widget.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 4, 2021)

Anyone else no longer see other peoples post count and membership dates in the sidebar on their posts?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 4, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Anyone else no longer see other peoples post count and membership dates in the sidebar on their posts?



Yeah, not sure why that was removed, but at least location is back.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 4, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah, not sure why that was removed, but at least location is back.



Yeah, I have always thought that information is useful at a glance.


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 4, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Yeah, I have always thought that information is useful at a glance.


I don't think I ever had that or didn't really pay attention to it. It does show if I touch their avatar. It also shows in my personal account. I did like seeing the age of members but that's goes away soon after they join. Even if they are really young it doesn't make me respect their knowledge less. It makes me respect them more.?


----------

